# chilobrachys kaeng krachan



## chris b (Aug 13, 2006)

Any one keep these and know what size they get to?

Cheers


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

I've an adult female she's gota be 6"-7" leg span...


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a sp Burma that's 6" keg span


----------



## chris b (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks martin


----------



## chris b (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a C.dyscolus black thats about 6" if not bigger but cant find much info on C. kaeng krachan


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

The usual greeting from my girl...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iv got a heap of slings/juvis and a MM. My male is only around 2.5- 3 inches lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

chris b said:


> I have a C.dyscolus black thats about 6" if not bigger but cant find much info on C. kaeng krachan


KKs get bigger


----------



## chris b (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks selina getting a sub adult female.


----------



## southwestTs (Feb 5, 2014)

Reach much bigger than 6" leg span.. Martin's I'd say is sub adult not adult as they reach around 17 cm legspan.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

southwestTs said:


> Reach much bigger than 6" leg span.. Martin's I'd say is sub adult not adult as they reach around 17 cm legspan.


17cm is just under the 7" mark, as I said in my other post my female is 6"-7", has dark spermathica, so definitely not subadult, she is a mature adult spider, it would be nice if she still had some growing to do, but even if shes not fully grown that doesn't mean shes not an adult.


----------



## southwestTs (Feb 5, 2014)

I've actually just read you have written 6-7 " so your right, disregard my comment lol.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

My female is getting on for 7 inches my male was a mere 4 inches or so


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

selina20 said:


> My female is getting on for 7 inches my male was a mere 4 inches or so


Was,? did you pair them.. was he dinner,?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martin3 said:


> Was,? did you pair them.. was he dinner,?


Yep she munched him . However we may have another one. Got a few Chilos to pair atm and even have a sac so all was not lost :lol2:


----------



## southwestTs (Feb 5, 2014)

its odd to me with females , I class as SA what some may class as adult because females can mature and produce sacks from around 3 quarters of fullsize-ish , I always base it on how I would a male, for example a male is not adult until full size, he matures into adult hood and then dies before reaching a next moult where as females just keep on going lol, this is why I referred the the 6" imo being sa , purely on my own way of thinking, I currently have a pre moult saf chilo sp penang that needs a man in the next few months , unfortunately it seems more likely to find the bottled farts of a unicorn lol.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

southwestTs said:


> its odd to me with females , I class as SA what some may class as adult because females can mature and produce sacks from around 3 quarters of fullsize-ish , I always base it on how I would a male, for example a male is not adult until full size, he matures into adult hood and then dies before reaching a next moult where as females just keep on going lol, this is why I referred the the 6" imo being sa , purely on my own way of thinking, I currently have a pre moult saf chilo sp penang that needs a man in the next few months , unfortunately it seems more likely to find the bottled farts of a unicorn lol.


Funny that because iv got a MM C.sp Penang in a tub next to me right now. Its down to where you look .

Iv had C.huahinis produce a phantom sac at a mere 3 inches lol


----------



## southwestTs (Feb 5, 2014)

Oooo... My female has been burrowed for a good month now in premoult.. She'll hopefully moult anytime soon.. May be a possible 50/50 or similar available providing he lives a lol while longer.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

southwestTs said:


> Oooo... My female has been burrowed for a good month now in premoult.. She'll hopefully moult anytime soon.. May be a possible 50/50 or similar available providing he lives a lol while longer.


If he survives my moo cow then sure. However im not holding out much hope :devil:


----------

